# 125w solar panels - $125 each...WOW!



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Happy days for some buyer in Orange County,Ca!
------------------------------------------
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/ele/2535011129.html

125w solar panel - $125 (Orange county)
Date: 2011-08-07, 2:45PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
I am selling 5 125w Kyocera solar panels Individually I am selling them for $125 obo if you would like to purchase more than one I will negotiate price, all offers will be considered please contact me at 714 661 3698


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

I bought four of these just last year and paid $225.00 each for them used. But they are really good panels.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

nadja said:


> I bought four of these just last year and paid $225.00 each for them used. But they are really good panels.


Yup,excellent excellent excellent panels.Im so sold on the used panel bargains you wouldnt believe it,they are a steal right now If youre lucky enough to have em in your area.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Well, you just have to look all the time, craigs list, local paper, even bulliton boards in laundramats, stores etc. They do pop up.


----------

